# Shaving Rash



## Trist

I posted about 3 months ago regarding having a proper shave. And true to DW members you all gave brilliant advice with alum block, badger brush, good safety razor and after shave moisturizing which I've took on board and my skin is all the better for it.

But I still seem to have red rash around my neck mostly around the 'Apple' area.

Anyone had this problem and have any cures / tips to reduce this? It's the only thing that's niggling and annoying me now. It's very red, blotchy and soreish after shaving. By morning the redness has reduced a lot but is still there.

Thanks


----------



## pdv40

shave slower with lighter strokes


----------



## Guest

As above, it's a sensitive area. 

It might be worth laying off shaving for a day or two to let it heal. If you can't do that, try just shaving in the direction of the hair growth until the soreness disappears.

What shaving cream/soap do you use? Have you tried a pre-shave product also?

You probably know this, but you use very little pressure with a DE razor. The blade is as parallel to your skin as possible (whilst still being able to cut). A DE really does shave hairs off, while a cartridge razor scrapes - which causes skin irritation.


----------



## Tricky Red

Lots of very cold water to rinse off the soap, dry a little then cold water on alum block and rub in. Allow to dry naturally, hence, keeping it cool for longer. Then unperfumed sensitive skin moisturiser (I use Nivea) applied should help. 

I have the very same problem on the sides of the neck area. When shaving, avoid having to take too many strokes and shave evenly in the direction of growth. Mine goes from front to back, no up or down, so check and then follow. 

Remember, blunt blades also equal shaving rash. 

Best of luck.


----------



## ivor

grow a beard


----------



## Trist

Thanks guys

I use palmolive shaving cream paste, seems to go well with my skin and is easy to appy using a badger brush. I use Nivea sensitive post shave balm to finish off. I dont really use pre shave cream. Hot shower and then straight to the badger with palmolive shaving cream etc

I could I suppose shave that area slower and lighter. Which is best for me, my merkur safety blade or my trusty Wilkinson Sword Titanuim blades?

Thanks for the tip regarding the alum block, what I do is wet my face in cold water after shaving, wet the block and rub it over my face. I'll try the other way.


----------



## handicap7

Have you tried the "king Of Shaves" product range?
I swear by them now for wetshaving!
I currently use the Alphagel shaving gel which contains Tee Tree oil and vitamin E, It leaves a very slick highly lubricated layer on my skin prior to any contact with a razor and makes wet shaving a doddle. The only thing i noticed when i first started using it was that it does not foam like conventional shaving treatments, it goes on more like a gel.
They also sell a tiny bottle of shave lubricant of which you apply a single drop to your blade for extra lubrication!!
However i found that when using the Alphagel i did not need it.
After shaving i use the Men's SPF8 Facial moisturiser.
HTH


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Pressing to hard there, more lube and let the blade do the work, also more prep in the hot water/soap department.

Sounds like a detail-lol!!!!


----------



## catch the pigeo

Could also try taking shorter strokes especially neck area


----------



## ryanuk

Mate try and cut out the alum block, I used to use one all the time but stoped 2 weeks ago and now my skin is better after a shave! Just use an aftershave balm now and skin is great!


----------



## george525

I leave the adams apple area till the end of the shave then pull the skin to one side so that I can work on a flat area. Making the area as flat as possible seems to be the key with safety razors. 

After I'm finished I rinse with really hot water to open up the pores again then rub in some balm and finally rinse with cold water. I find this really helps reduce burn and rashing and for me the Nivea replenishing balm works best.

If you're still having trouble try some different blades. I've found that certain blades work better in some razors than in others. The choice in the supermarkets is pretty limited so you might have to order online. 


Cheers


----------



## vroomtshh

I think I've tried all of the above suggestions :lol:

I always found that no matter what i did, this area was always red. Now what I do is shave slightly less close, but as a trade off I have to shave more often.

I'm typically shaving every morning, but if I'm going out at night, I need to shave again


----------



## Ballistic

I would try some DE blade sample packs. I get optimum results with a Derby or Personna blade. You can order them here. You might also want to reserve a second DE shaver for the ultra sensitive area around the apple, or you might want to cork a blade (the practise of dragging the blade through a cork to remove microscopic imperfections on the edges).


----------



## Gruffs

I have the same problem and 2 things have made shaving pain free for me.

Bodyshop (Get the missus to go in) Maca Root Shave cream applied with a brush.

And the King of Shaves Azor. The whole head flexs on this thing so you can't get the angle wrong. Neither can you apply too much pressure. It's awesome even against the grain (i have different grain directions on my neck).


----------



## vroomtshh

Gruffs said:


> And the King of Shaves Azor. The whole head flexs on this thing so you can't get the angle wrong. Neither can you apply too much pressure. It's awesome even against the grain (i have different grain directions on my neck).


That, for me, goes to show how shaving is so much of a personal thing.
I tried the King of Shaves Azor (along with possibly every razor on the market :lol and hated it. The flexible head didn't move enough for me, and the blades felt like someone had been using them to chop carrots before I shaved :lol:


----------



## Gruffs

vroomtshh said:


> That, for me, goes to show how shaving is so much of a personal thing.
> I tried the King of Shaves Azor (along with possibly every razor on the market :lol and hated it. The flexible head didn't move enough for me, and the blades felt like someone had been using them to chop carrots before I shaved :lol:


I agree and the first time i used it, i hated it too.

Because of my sensative neck, i had about 2 weeks growth on and it just cannot cope with that at all.

It was also like the firs time i used a Mach 3 with the upright head. The angle you hold the razor at is completely alien.

But, i love it now.


----------



## ryanuk

One thing that I hate with crap like the mach3 ect is that if you have not shaved for a few days and the hair is longish it rips the hair out.

With a DE shaver you can have loads of hair on your face and it takes the hair off with no ripping at all. Could never use razors like the mach3 again.


----------



## Trist

Cheers everyone. Some good tips there.

Where do I get this King Of Shaves stuff from? They seem to be mentioned quite often.


----------



## handicap7

Trist said:


> Cheers everyone. Some good tips there.
> 
> Where do I get this King Of Shaves stuff from? They seem to be mentioned quite often.


Boots do the range:thumb:


----------



## Trist

Right thanks everyone. Poped into boots today. Brought these:

King of Shaves AZOR (funky thing in white, gonna call it the iAzor haha)
King of Shaves Shave Oil (Black bottle with blue lid)
King Of Shaves Azor Advanced Shaving Gel

So I hope these are good, anyone have experiences of these?

I'm thinking of this routine. Hot shower first. then apply KOS Shave Oil, then apply Azor Shaving Gel and then shave and then cold water to wash off and apply Alum Block(find this keeps my spots away), finally apply Nivea post shave moisturiser.

Hope that'll work?

I noticed on the Azor instructions it says shave in direction of hair growth which is fine, but it says typically on the neck this is shaving upwards! This with me will be against the grain? Am I right or wrong?


----------



## ryanuk

you need to feel your neck mate and go with the grain 

if the razor does not work trust me try a DE razor!!!!! will save you soooo much money in the end! oh and im 100% sure you will get a better shave


----------



## RedUntilDead

I have very sensitive, pale skin. After a close shave I would be covered in spots and a red rash where the hairs tried, but couldnt break through the skin. A dermotologist (spelling?) told me he sees this all the time in patients. One cause could be too close a shave.He advised me to ditch my fancy razors and try the cheapo bic throw away ones which are less sharp. This has helped my skin a lot. 

Si


----------



## Trist

ryanuk said:


> you need to feel your neck mate and go with the grain
> 
> if the razor does not work trust me try a DE razor!!!!! will save you soooo much money in the end! oh and im 100% sure you will get a better shave


lol I have and it's the opposite what KOS say haha

Whats a DE razor? Is that the old style single bade ones? If so I have one with a merkur blades.



RedUntilDead said:


> I have very sensitive, pale skin. After a close shave I would be covered in spots and a red rash where the hairs tried, but couldnt break through the skin. A dermotologist (spelling?) told me he sees this all the time in patients. One cause could be too close a shave.He advised me to ditch my fancy razors and try the cheapo bic throw away ones which are less sharp. This has helped my skin a lot.
> 
> Si


Really? I find the bic ones tear or pull the hair instead of cutting it which makes it very uncomfortable. Mind you the last time I used Bic was when I went on a course and forgot my shaving stuff at home so had to pop into the local Spar and buy them, so not the best test really haha


----------



## Llwyd

Another big fan of the King Of Shave products. I used to use the old bager brush and tried loads of different foams, turns out some hot water, KoS shaving oil and a clean razor was all I needed to get rid of persistant shaving rash and spots. Once done, would pat my face down with cold water and let it dry by itself, didn't use moisturiser on the basis that nothing is moister than water. Tried it for a bit with the new method and it just made my skin more sensitive.

Use a Wahl hair clippers now


----------



## ryanuk

yeah a DE razor is a single blade,the merkur blades are very bad! i use derby blades and there great! any razor that has more then 2 blades on it will give you a rash imo.


----------



## ryanuk

Llwyd said:


> Another big fan of the King Of Shave products. I used to use the old bager brush and tried loads of different foams, turns out some hot water, KoS shaving oil and a clean razor was all I needed to get rid of persistant shaving rash and spots. Once done, would pat my face down with cold water and let it dry by itself, didn't use moisturiser on the basis that nothing is moister than water. Tried it for a bit with the new method and it just made my skin more sensitive.
> 
> Use a Wahl hair clippers now


water will not moisturize your skin, and if i dont moisturize my skin after shaving my skin is soooo dry and it goes bad.


----------



## Trist

ryanuk said:


> yeah a DE razor is a single blade,the merkur blades are very bad! i use derby blades and there great! any razor that has more then 2 blades on it will give you a rash imo.


WHat did you find so bad about the Merkur ones?

Where did you get the Derby ones from? I checked the Gentlemen's Shop buy they dont have them.


----------



## ryanuk

Trist said:


> WHat did you find so bad about the Merkur ones?
> 
> Where did you get the Derby ones from? I checked the Gentlemen's Shop buy they dont have them.


hey mate,

get the derby blades from www.connaughtshaving.com or amazon are doing a pack of 100 for £7.50 i think.

the merkur blades were not smooth at all just did not get on with then mate.

the merkur razors are VERY good!


----------



## Trist

ryanuk said:


> hey mate,
> 
> get the derby blades from www.connaughtshaving.com or amazon are doing a pack of 100 for £7.50 i think.
> 
> the merkur blades were not smooth at all just did not get on with then mate.
> 
> the merkur razors are VERY good!


Thanks for that 

Love the huge sample pack, a different blade everyday haha


----------



## robj20

Grooming Health sell Derby blades.


----------



## Trist

Ok just tried the new stuff.

Impressed with the Oil and Gel. Not so impressed with the Razor. Reminds me of a Gillette Fusion shave. Skin very red after the shave. Not a very close shave at all. The head seems too big it can be awkward around the neck area. But I have to say my skin at the moment feels very refreshed and no tingling feeling!

But I will give it a chance, because tonight is the last shave of the week which is usually not the best for me after a week of shaving. So tomorrow is day off shaving and will have a recovered face Sunday night for the first shave of the week.

Hate to admit it, but the Wilkinson Sword Titanium blades has given me the best and most comfortable shave so far. But I will order them Derby blades.


----------



## Ross

I think I am going to get a Merkur Razor because I am fed up with the Gillette razors because they clog up very quickly,only last around two shaves and the blades are very expensive.


----------



## Geetarman

Trist, worth getting a nice pre-shave oil and some decent shaving cream (Taylors of Old Bond street is decent) and some nice new blades for your Merkur and try that.

Finish with Alum block and/or some decent aftershave balm.

Give it a few days for the redness to calm down then try the DE.

I've recently changed over to a DE after reading stuff on here and have to say I love it.

This is the razor I'm using at the mo:

Linky

Didn't want to spend a fortune on my first one, this thing looks great and is really nice to use.


----------



## rockape

nivea shaving gel, never had a problem and the best i've used by far. if you make the swallowing motion and hold, it will flatten the adams apple area :thumb:


----------



## Trist

Thanks for the 'swallowing' tip, it does make it flatter.

I have ordered some Derby blades to try. I just cant get one with my DE, I keep cutting myself with it on the awkward areas. I switched back to the Wilkinson blades and I used the DE around the 'apple' area to get a slightly closer have than the Wilkinson sword could offer and I cut myself, it's like a little gouge, so thats very sore which is not helping me really in that area, as it will always look redish with that cut healing.


----------



## ryanuk

Trist

this may sound silly but have you watched any vids on YouTube showing how to use a DE shaver? Helped me LOADS when I first started out shaving with a DE.

Don't rush the shave take it nice and slow, can't take a few weeks to get the hang of! But when you master it you will NEVER go back to the mach3 junk ect...

Also what DE razor do you have?


----------



## Trist

No I havent watch any. I've only seen the one on The Gentlemans Shop website.

I have this DE http://www.gentlemans-shop.com/acatalog/Imitation_Ebony___Chrome_Safety_Razor_DE86.html#a2003


----------



## PaulGTI

Mantic59 on youtube http://www.youtube.com/user/mantic59

Lots of infor there.

Also Badger and blade, Its like DW for shaving. http://badgerandblade.com/vb/index.php


----------



## ryanuk

Cool,looks like a good razor! The merkur HD razor is a very good razor to start with but there about £30 plus.

Mantic59 is the man who does all the vids on YouTube,as sAid may sound sad but watching them helps loads!!!


----------



## Trist

Thank you both I'll check this all out, and I might put a post on badger & blade about neck rash on there to see what they come up with


----------



## Tricky Red

The angle that you shave is all important. 90 degree to your skin will give you rash. Try 30 degrees and let the blade do the work.


----------



## Adam D

rockape said:


> nivea shaving gel, never had a problem and the best i've used by far. if you make the swallowing motion and hold, it will flatten the adams apple area :thumb:


That really works well!

I am going to try it tomorrow morning when I have a shave


----------



## Ross

I got my Merkur Razor today and its really good and I got some Merkur and Derby blades and My God they are sharp it makes those Gillette blades I was using look like butter knifes:lol:


----------



## Trist

Good man, let us know how you get on  Yeh they are very sharp lol I'd try the Derby ones first, as the Merkur are bod boys haha

Update on my shaving. Using KOS shaving oil and then palmolive shaving cream on top with KOS AZUR razor and the rash has gone  I get a really smooth shave.


----------



## Nickos

RosswithaOCD said:


> I got my Merkur Razor today and its really good and I got some Merkur and Derby blades and My God they are sharp it makes those Gillette blades I was using look like butter knifes:lol:


Coool, i used my 34c for the first time last night and it was a much better shave than my mach 3 both for closeness, passes and irritation!

might try the Barber Pole eventually.


----------



## ryanuk

im glad to see that there is a few people on here now using DE razors


----------



## ryanuk

i get this bad boy tomorrow


----------



## Trist

That looks like the one I've got, just a black handle  Nice looking DE buddy


----------



## ryanuk

Trist said:


> That looks like the one I've got, just a black handle  Nice looking DE buddy


thanks mate, its a muhle R89.

glad your rash has gone mate


----------



## Trist

Cheers buddy


----------



## Ross

ryanuk said:


> i get this bad boy tomorrow


That one quality bit of kit:thumb:


----------



## ryanuk

thanks ross


----------



## Ross

I got this one Merkur 1904 Double Edge Safety Razor: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Beauty


----------



## ryanuk

cool, i got the merkur HD and the progress. watch out it can get like detailing haha.


----------



## Ross

ryanuk said:


> cool, i got the merkur HD and the progress. watch out it can get like detailing haha.


:lol:Yeah I have some quality shaving cream and oil coming too:lol:


----------



## Nickos

i'm debating about a futur or 38c next, SPAD.... Shaving Product Acquisition Disease!


----------



## ryanuk

i had the futur and didnt like it,head is way to big.... i sold mine and got a HD.


----------



## rich-hill

I am still getting use to my HD. Have just started against the grain. Almost there with it


----------



## gt5500

ryanuk said:


> i had the futur and didnt like it,head is way to big.... i sold mine and got a HD.


I hear that is a common occurence,people get sucked in by the brushed aluminium and contempary design but then realise its not that well thought out. I am going to get a progress when I have the spare cash.


----------



## Grizzle

handicap7 said:


> Have you tried the "king Of Shaves" product range?
> I swear by them now for wetshaving!
> I currently use the Alphagel shaving gel which contains Tee Tree oil and vitamin E, It leaves a very slick highly lubricated layer on my skin prior to any contact with a razor and makes wet shaving a doddle. The only thing i noticed when i first started using it was that it does not foam like conventional shaving treatments, it goes on more like a gel.
> They also sell a tiny bottle of shave lubricant of which you apply a single drop to your blade for extra lubrication!!
> However i found that when using the Alphagel i did not need it.
> After shaving i use the Men's SPF8 Facial moisturiser.
> HTH


Been using King of shaves for around 4-5 years now and love it was a Nivea fanboy but jeez this stuff wipes the floor with it.

I'm now using a Braun Series 5 elec shaver with King of shaves pre shaving oil Kinexium its really nice although i'm noticing some spots 










So decided to get this to try it










Then apply this










For wet shaving i would every month use..

Antibacterial Facial Scrub










then every week for my usual shave use the Antibacterial Alpha Gel which incidentally isn't meant to foam so you can see were you are shaving pretty genius if you ask me lol.










Shave and rinse with cold water pat dry and apply

Antibacterial Face balm


----------



## Ross

Well I used my Merkur last night and I got on with it really well:thumb:I gave my face a good warm wash and rubbed in some Lucky Tiger Shaving cream (It was a freebie):lol:And I started shaving with care and it worked well,I found the Merkur blades to be great but I have some Derby ones that I will try when I change the blade:thumb:It worked much much better than a Gillette in many ways IE the blade was much sharper,no clogging,no razor burn ect.
Overall I am really pleased with it.


----------



## PaulGTI

I have done this and its good for my awkward neck hair.

Give it a go if you feel confidant handelling your blade.



> Hi all,
> 
> Been wetshaving for about a month and have been dong generally well - decent shaves and no bloodbaths after tho first few days.
> 
> I had been happy except the hair on my lower neck that grown at all angles. In this area I could have comfort, or closeness. Not both.
> 
> Then a few days ago, while indulging in a bit of post shave faceturbation I noticed that these hairs seem worse if I turned my head to the side. So, for the last few days I have done a pass with the grain to reduce the length (maybe 2 passes), then for the third pass I turned to the side and also used a slice stroke. When turned to the left shave the right side of you neck and vice-versa.
> 
> The result is very good. Minimal irritation and it soon goes ofter a bit on nivea moisturiser, and a close shave that requires little touching up.
> 
> If you do try this be carefull for 3 reasons...
> 
> 1-Slicing is probably a new technique to you
> 2-You probably havent shaved you neck while turned to the side before.
> 3-As you are turned to the side you cant really see where you are shaving!
> 
> Not a technique I would recommend to the absolute newbie, but after a month or so go for it, but practice doing the slice without a blade in first, just so you know what it feels like.
> 
> As always, YMMV.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## Leemack

Just shave and take the pain, and man up, whats the matter with ya


----------



## Ross

Has anybody tried Shaving Oil?I did today and its the best shave I have ever had:thumb:


----------



## Trist

RosswithaOCD said:


> Has anybody tried Shaving Oil?I did today and its the best shave I have ever had:thumb:


Yup, I use Kings Of Shave oil, I put that on first and then I apply some palmolive cream on top, silky smooth shave :thumb:

Skin feels smooth when rinsing, and thats shaving with the grain!


----------



## ryanuk

yeah mate i use it all the time under my shaving cream,but extra virgin olive oil is ment to be very good,and is cheap so when my oil runs out il be getting some of that!

as i payed £17 for my shave oil and its only 60ml so its not cheap,but yeah it makes the shave sooooo smooth


----------



## Ross

I have the Kings Of Shave oil too and I thought to myself "This wont work" but to my surprise it did brilliantly along with a fresh Derby blade the job was a good un:lol:


----------



## Trist

RosswithaOCD said:


> I have the Kings Of Shave oil too and I thought to myself "This wont work" but to my surprise it did brilliantly along with a fresh Derby blade the job was a good un:lol:


Same here, was dubious. I put a few quirts onto my hands and massage onto face. You can really see it on there. Same with you?

They do a range of oils, the one I got is a small dark blue bottle. My local Boots had a slightly bigger green bottle one. Dunno if its better etc.


----------



## Ross

I could not really see it but you can feel it,I got the Green one and it worked really well for me.


----------



## Ross

I have been using Nivea Aftershave Balm and I think that has really helped with my shaving.


----------



## ryanuk

RosswithaOCD said:


> I have been using Nivea Aftershave Balm and I think that has really helped with my shaving.


i also use this  its great!


----------



## Trist

ryanuk said:


> i also use this  its great!


me too


----------



## Ross

Before I used the Nivea Balm after shaving I found shaving to be a nightmare but I am finding it easier now.


----------



## handicap7

If you like the King of shaves range then may i suggest the K-series post shave gel!!
Soothes and moisturises after shaving, rich in Vitamin E and Camomile.
Having tried Nivea previously i prefer the KOS product!:thumb:


----------



## Trist

Really, in what way you think it's better? :thumb:


----------



## handicap7

I used the nivea for a while and found it was okay as a moisturiser but didnt last very long!
I now use the KOS post gel for straight after shaving, and the KOS sp8 moisturiser each morning before going out and it lasts all day.
You can actually feel it still on the skin when i get in the shower after work:thumb:


----------



## Trist

Is it oily? My skin is prone to spots, and at the moment I'm keeping them all away, dont want to kick start them again


----------



## handicap7

No, its only when i get in the shower in the evening and wet my face that i can feel it......its not a greasy product!:thumb:


----------



## Trist

Nice one :thumb:

Is it only 1 post shave cream they do? (mind you if they make 10, my Boots will only sell 1 lol)


----------



## handicap7

I'm not sure Trist i have always bought the same one!!

K- Gel post shave gel in 100 ml tube:thumb:


----------



## Trist

I'll keep my eye out :thumb: Cheers Sim :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Well I have been using the Shaving oil for a few shaves now and I am convinced to the way for me:thumb:


----------



## Trist

Ross I agree :thumb:

Does your green bottle oil have menthol in it. My blue one has and I think my skin hates it.


----------



## Ross

Trist said:


> Ross I agree :thumb:
> 
> Does your green bottle oil have menthol in it. My blue one has and I think my skin hates it.


Yeah it dose but I dont mind it:thumb:I tried using my good shaving cream last night but I ended up with a small amount of rash and that was with a new Merkur Blade,I dont get that with the Oil and Derby Blades:thumb:


----------



## another Phil

Haven't read the whole thread so sorry if this has already been suggested...
I had the same trouble of sore neck so bought one of these:








​
and haven't looked back. It trims so close, the very short stubble left doesn't show up on your Gregory. Shave face as normal. 
It's also called _*The Detailer *_ :lol:

http://www.shavers.co.uk/shopping.php?product_id=707


----------



## The Cueball

^^^ that is how _real_ men cut their hair, no guard, number zero all over!!

:thumb:


----------



## Ross

Guys if you are haviing trouble shaving I can highly recommended trying a good shaving oil because I find it works really well for me:thumb:No razor burn,redness ECT


----------

